# Leaf skeleton



## languagelover3

Hola a todos! 
Estoy traduciendo un texto y hay una descripcion de un mapa, dice que se parece a un 'leaf skeleton' - a pattern of interlocking lines...  Hace referencia a la estructura de una hoja. 

He intentado:  un esqueleto de una hoja (un diseño (patrón/dibujo) de líneas entrelazadas)  
Pero hay un termino preciso para 'leaf skeleton'? 

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## vicdark

Tal vez "*nervaduras de una hoja*"


----------



## Mircalla

Concuerdo con vicdark. Se refiere a Nervadura o Nervaduras. Quizás no sea necesario añadir "de una hoja", ya que por definición es para hojas.


----------



## vicdark

Según la RAE "nervadura" no es un término excluisivo de la Botánica. También existe en Arquitectura.

*nervadura**.*
(De _nervio_ y _-adura_).

*1. *f._ Arq._ *nervio* (‖ arco que sirve para formar la bóveda de crucería).
*2. *f._ Arq._ Conjunto de los nervios de las bóvedas góticas.
*3. *f._ Bot._ Conjunto de los nervios de una hoja.


----------



## Mircalla

Sí, tienes razón. Dado que no es para un texto dentro del contexto de botánica puede mover a confusión. Aunque es la opción más natural; si dices: "los caminos se ramifican (disponen) en forma de nervadura" es difícil pensar en la estructura de una catedral gótica, sino que es directo pensar en una hoja.


----------



## ORSINI

Veo que este hilo es muy antiguo pero llego a él en busca de una buena traducción para "skeleton leaf" descrito como el traje de Peter Pan. ¿Un traje de nervaduras de hojas? No he visto traducciones en español, me parecía que aquí podría discutirse este término. Gracias.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hola Orsini,
Es posible que la hermosísima y delicada Diphylleia grayi (skeleton flower; flor esqueleto), que se torna transparente al humedecerse por la lluvia, tenga algo que ver con el nombre dado a las _skeleton leaves_. Estas hacen referencia a hojas que se dejan secar tras volverlas casi transparentes mediante algún procedimiento manual (ver por ejemplo Wikihow). Me plantearía así traducir la evocadora descripción de Peter Pan (_He was a lovely boy, clad in skeleton leaves and the juices that ooze out of trees_), por ejemplo como
_*Era un chico adorable, revestido de hojas *[secas y] *transparentes y de los jugos que rezuman de los árboles... *
_
_* _En cuanto al término original _(skeleton leaves), _he visto en castellano "_esqueletizar hojas_", "_dejar sólo las nervaduras de las hojas_", "_hojas en esqueleto_", "_hojas transparentes_"...


----------



## ORSINI

Hola, Chema... Muchas gracias por tu rapidez en responder. Sí, ayer vi en Internet unos manuales para conseguir hojas transparentes (too complicated!). 
Qué bonito lo que cuentas de la flor de cristal. No me era familiar, aunque me interesa muchísimo la botánica. Puede ser cierto lo que apuntas, pero es una planta-flor que no crece en el Reino Unido (solo China, Japón y los Apalaches, al parecer). Ciertamente, eso no significa que Barrie no la conociera y se inspirara en ella, pero las hojas de la diphylleia grayi no se transparentan con el agua, cosa que sí hace la flor... NO termino de ver que este sea un posible origen del traje de Peter Pan. Pero como no deja de ser un "duendecillo" de la naturaleza, parece lógico que el autor lo vistiera con un traje de hojas... He pensado en la historia de los niños verdes, porque creía recordar haber visto alguna ilustración con ellos vestidos con hojas, pero no, he buscado en Internet y solo he visto imágenes de ellos con la piel verde. En su día leí la novela deliciosa de Herbert Read, The Green Child, inspirada en ese mito, pero no recuerdo cómo describía el traje de aquel niño. En todo caso, esta novela del genial Read es posterior a la de Barrie. Para resumir, me gusta tu traducción pero la encuentro un poco larga. No tengo ninguna versión en español de la novela. No sé cómo resolverían ese traje en español los diversos traductores que en su día la tradujeran. Pero, en cualquier caso, tampoco importa tanto. Era curiosidad... bueno, no tanto, porque ando buscando simbolismos y claves secretas en la novela de Barrie y el traje es muy importante en este caso. Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Sí, bueno, confieso que he hecho "trampa" para sacar a colación estas curiosísimas flores asiáticas, abusando de la cercanía que proporcionan el común skeleton y la común transparencia. Ciertamente también todas las representaciones modernas de Peter Pan se hacen con hojas verdes y frescas (supongo que por efecto de una waltdisneyzación), y las más antiguas son en blanco y negro. He visto algunos grabados pre-Disney que las dibujan de color marrón claro, o de un verde suave amarillento, sugiriendo tal vez la posibilidad de que skeleton flowers aluda a estas hojas secas semitransparentes de las que hablamos. Personalmente diría que en el universo mágico de Barrie la representacion no sólo "salvaje" sino "pura" de Peter Pan hace razonable al menos esta lectura de su "traje" -y de conocer las Diphylleia grayi sin duda querrías vestir a Peter Pan (o a Campanilla) con ellas. En castellano, me temo, el traje de Peter se queda en "hojas", sin esqueleto ni sugestivo matiz.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## ORSINI

Qué pena que ese traje tan sugestivo se haya quedado en meras "hojas". 
He mirado en mis diccionarios y libros sobre hadas y no he encontrado nada sobre ese traje de "skeleton leaves", que sería una traje de "hojas con nervaduras transparentes" o, si no, como decías, hojas transparentes. 
Bye!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Sólo una nota; sería _hojas de sólo nervadura_, no _de nervadura transparente_; hojas donde sólo o apenas se ve nada más que la nervadura (porque el resto es transparente). Y sí, hojas transparentes podría funcionar con Peter Pan. Pero se trata de hojas secas también (secadas más bien) y por algún motivo me resisto a perder este matiz; supongo que porque le añade un punto de fragilidad. _Revestido de hojas [secas] semitransparentes_... En fin, tendré que releer la historia para pillarle el sonido


----------



## ORSINI

Chema, no sabes cuánto me alegra haber reabierto este tema. Me has descubierto las preciosas flores de cristal (¡ay, quién pudiera verlas brillar en los Apalaches!) y los matices sobre el traje de Peter Pan son sumamente interesantes.
Me quedo con lo que dices de "hojas secas y semitransparentes". Un saludo cordial y muchas gracias por tus aportaciones.


----------

